# CaribSea "Instant Aquarium" substrate



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

So I made the mistake of going into my local petco for absolutly no reason other than bordom and I ended up walking out with the last 40g breeder tank in the store for 40 buck,I've been looking at different sands to put in it and I just can't get away from how the tahitian moon sand from caribsea looks like but I've heard so many mixed things about it that I'm pretty iffy about dropping 40 bucks on it, I was looking at the blasting sands but I just really like how this stuff looks, anybody give it a shot? I know its prepackaged in water and gives you declors and some kind of bactieria booster but I don't plan on that really doing anything, I just want the sand lol


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

This is off topic but I saw you live in Las Vegas. Have you been to ATM the place that makes custom acrylic tanks? They have the show on TV and last week it said they just opened their own retail store at their warehouse.


----------

